# Getting back up



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Heya,

Any comments on how to get back up once stacking it onto your butt in knee-thigh deep powder.

This is my first season doing BC so it's still a big learning curve. If I stack it and wind up face down, no problems, just pack down some powder into something resembling solid snow then do a pushup. The issue is when I stack it onto my posterior, it's really hard to pack down snow that's behind, while pushing up from behind, while having an extra few KG in my pack (shovel, probe, water, headlamp, spare gloves, candy bar).

Is there any techniques for getting up off your back, or is it always a hassle?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

This is why I like to ride steeper terrain. On steep terrain it is much easier to get up, but this year there has been a lot of meadow skipping. The way I normally get up if I have had to unstrap and hike a little bit is almost create a shelf with the snow. This allows me to be hirer than I am of being up to my waist. You will not though be on top of the snow. This again is where the pitch of the mountain makes it easier or more difficult. It is a tiring process to get going again on mellow terrain for sure.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply man. I totally agree that the issue is pretty negligible in steeper terrain. I'll try your idea of building a shelf, cheers.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds like you're wearin' a pack........use it. I try to always take a pack on "deep" days. Take it off and use it as a "snowshoe" for your hand to push yourself up.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Sounds like you're wearin' a pack........use it. I try to always take a pack on "deep" days. Take it off and use it as a "snowshoe" for your hand to push yourself up.


That is very good advice. 

Turning so that your toes are facing uphill can make it a lot easier. Getting up from on your knees is easier than on your butt. 

If you have your poles out, you can also make an "X" with them and push up from the center of the X.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks folks,

@mojomaestro - I always take a pack when I'm BC, no two ways about it. Never thought of using it as a platform, but that's good thinking. I might try it next time I get stuck in thigh deep.... which could be this weekend, the weatherman's predicting a soooooper big dump for Western Hokkaido tomorrow night 

@killcimbz - I totally agree, I only have this problem when I'm on my ass, not really an issue when I faceplant. But dude, do you ride with poles??? When I reach the summit I just throw mine in the back with the snowshoes.

I've watched my smug ass skiing buddies overtake me on the flats with their poles, and I've considered getting them back out for a split second....

@Snowolf - Well yeah I took your first point of advice and that's been the most helpful. I only fell once on my last BC trip when a tree branch got the upper hand.

Good to hear I'm not the only one who does somersaults to wind up in a better position to get up :laugh:


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Yep! The secret is to do them with enough style that it looks like you just pulled off a sick trick that was totally intentional. Screaming " awww fuck!" does ruin this effect...


hahaHAHA! :laugh:


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with most of the advice (roll over onto your knees, hopefully the terrain is steep enough) but definitely disagree with the unstrapping advice. If the snow really is waist deep with your board on, then it's probably about chest deep and stepping into that might be hell to get out of. Just saying, it's the last thing I'd do and I've rode a LOT of pow.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks chupacabraman.

Well this question is mainly to concerning fresh pow that's in excess of 1 metre. Basically my first BC trip this season back in December I stacked it a couple of times in flat terrain (I was with skiers) and it was a total bitch to get back up.

Since then I've been rolling onto my knees, then packing a wad of powder down a few times so that I've got a somewhat solid lump of snow to push off of. I've got my technique licked now, and so long as it's less than a metre deep on flat, so it's not really an issue anymore


----------

